# Vape haters



## Waine (11/11/16)

It's been a week of vape hate for me. First my boss tells me on Tuesday: "That cigarette machine you are smoking, please, you must go downstairs to the smoking section and smoke there, people are complaining." I ignored him and forced open the locked office window. I vape discreetly in my office. It's not true.

My wife has been moaning the whole week that the vape is very invasive. She said on Thursday: "This cannot be good for you, it must be unhealthy, and I must breath in this second hand smoke! it must be bad for me."

I respond: "No my darling, there is no such thing as second hand vape, I have Googled it." "Well I don't like it, and don't do it around me".

My old buddy from the mother city phoned me this evening. While we chat I take a puff. He says: "Stop vaping that thing, do you know how bad propylene glycol is for you? They have proven that it it toxic over a certain temperature." I tell him: "Would you rather have me smoke cigarettes, bud?" He responds, "That's not the point."

So I have had a crappy week, and now this vape hate. 

Just wanted to share with others who "understand ". I was alienated as a cigarette smoker. I thought people close to me would appreciate the switch, from a health point of view. But no luck!

P#**es me off. Going to bed now. Filling my whole room with vape. In solitude, door closed, window open.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 7


----------



## blujeenz (11/11/16)

Theres a large wave of ultimate ignorance, not much you can do about closed minds.

Dr Wayne Dyer said it best:


> The ultimate ignorance is the rejection of something you know nothing about and refuse to investigate.




H8RZ gonna H8.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## gdigitel (11/11/16)

From a great movie comes a great song by a great band : Who wants to live forever?
Besides who's pension can handle living forever?

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Naz (11/11/16)

I can relate. Last weekend we were at an outdoor expo where my wife had a display set up. I was vaping the entire morning under her tent and no one said anything. My brother in law comes in later that afternoon and literally takes 3 pulls on his mod when the lady in the tent next to us asked him not to vape as it's affecting her breathing! I mean really, wtf, outside with a strong wind blowing? Really?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (12/11/16)

Yesterday I was stopped in the schools parking lot by a parent telling me that she cannot believe a Biology teacher would do something that hazardous. Apparently the company she works for, a cigarette packaging plant, told them so. 
She stuck on the fact that PG when heated is dangerous.
A 20 minute lecture later she started smiling again and said: " Ooooh ..... did not realise that."
I walked away feeling like a evolutionist that just converted a young earth creationist.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/11/16)

Yeah people see clouds of vape and automatically assume you the reason we have global warming its f'd up but true. 

If im in a public place (indoor) i will tend to create as little vape as possible by keeping my breathe in for a few seconds.

If im in a public place (outdoors) i will vape as i want and usually never have a problem, as long as im not blowing massive clouds in peoples faces cause thats a d$#k move too.

My wife vapes so i have no issues vaping in the house at least

At Work only problem i have with vape is that people dont see it as a smoking alternative so when i vape they assume im doing it for fun. They think its a portable hubbly 

So i sometimes will get gripe you "you always smoking that hubbly thing"

But overall been a pretty almost 1 year of good vaping without touching the stinkies for me and i feel awesome (healthy) so guess at end of day thats what important to me 

As Dory from finding nemo would say...

Just keep vaping....
Just keep vaping....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (12/11/16)

So this week I was I Kimberley and what I have noticed is they do not know what this "vape" thing is.. Always got a question related to a hubbly for example "where do you add the water and the tabbacco" I basically burst out laughing.. Don't fear I did explain what it is and benefits from it.. Point is the reactions I got from people was very interesting..

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (12/11/16)

Thanks for all the input. The members on this forum, this vaping community, are warm, friendly, and help me to process the "vape haters". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/11/16)

So there is stuff you can control, and stuff that is out of your control. For instance, people pulling faces and shaming your habit is out of your control - we cant change this behavior or control it, so you should let it go. Completely! Its tough even for me - but trying to control how people react, and what they do is super human.... makes sense right? 

The sensible thing to do is avoid confrontation with the misinformed or ignorant - stay out of their way when you are vaping, and make sure that the vapour does not disturb them in any way. Let them project their hate on other things beside your steam puffing hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (12/11/16)

I got warned, by a smoker (midway through his second smoke), that I was gonna get popcorn lung if I don't stop vaping. I just had to laugh that one off. also got laughed at for having a samsung (25R) battery cause "it will blow me up". I do find it strange that a lot of people are so scared that vaping is worse than smoking. the misinformation about vaping is frightening me. it even gets to the point that some people believe nicotine causes cancer! this is very concerning...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (12/11/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> I got warned, by a smoker (midway through his second smoke), that I was gonna get popcorn lung if I don't stop vaping. I just had to laugh that one off. also got laughed at for having a samsung (25R) battery cause "it will blow me up". I do find it strange that a lot of people are so scared that vaping is worse than smoking. the misinformation about vaping is frightening me. it even gets to the point that some people believe nicotine causes cancer! this is very concerning...


People's misinformation about nicotine, batteries, vapeing and the dreaded popcorn lung is evidence of how big tobaccos propaganda has succeed, simular to how government and pharmaceuticals portrayed marijuana in the 70's, but thats another discussion for another thread. The best we can do is to be vape ambassadors, educate yourself to educate others. 
Peace

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## craigb (12/11/16)

I always used to call the vapers at work "fecking hipsters" whenever I walked past them.

No I'm contemplating DIY bulk buys with them.

Its not always hatred, just unacknowledged jealousy.

And to avoid hypocrisy, I have come to terms with being a "fecking hipster" 

Off to check on my tea extract now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (12/11/16)

Whenever I get grief from the ignorant I respond with "at least I'm not smoking." Trying to do more than that is usually a waste of time because people have already made up their minds about vaping and unless they're open minded nothing I say is probably going to make a difference. There's nothing quite so frustrating as ignorance.

If someone is ready to learn more I'll happily share my knowledge with them, but other than that I try to be as considerate as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## elvin119 (12/11/16)

I just vape it off. At work no one understands it. I just say Ja ok and vape on ️

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (12/11/16)

I just wish A Billion Lives would become available on Youtube and mainstream media channels already. It feels like a massive waste at the moment just being viewed by a few at cinemas. It would be a lot more convenient directing the ill informed to a Youtube link rather than try and convince them personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Anneries (12/11/16)

Last Friday we, my wife and I, stoped at the Engen on the N1 to Paarl. We both had new builds and new juices so naturally as we stopped we started comparing flavors and what not.
The lady in the car next to us covered her face with a scraf and moaned to her husband "all this smoke is going to kill us". 
My wife and I had a good chuckle .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey (13/11/16)

Waine said:


> My wife has been moaning the whole week that the vape is very invasive. She said on Thursday: "This cannot be good for you, it must be unhealthy, and I must breath in this second hand smoke! it must be bad for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you are okay.
My husband has industrial asthma, and he complains that the Vapour affects him. Whenever he sees me vaping, he gives a cough. When he doesn't see me, no reaction.
We had a scare this week, thinking he has a heart problem. We were quite stressed, and as I can't Vape near him, I got myself a packet of Winston.
Bad idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (13/11/16)

So I am going to be the easily agitated devils advocate here for a moment... 
I get irritated very easily, by rattles in my car, crowds of people, noises, smells... I am working on it, the first step is to admit you have a problem. 
This does give me unique perspective though. I can totally see how my vaping could irritate someone else. In fact, if my husband is vaping a lot in the house and the clouds start hanging, I fling open all the windows and switch on all the fans like a crazy person. And I vape in the house myself... 
I also have a boss that thinks that vaping is like doing drugs so I try and vape as little as possible at work anyway (she also tells all smokers she meets that "they should really just stop smoking", so it's not just a vape thing). I am 99% sure that vaping anywhere in our offices would get me an immediate written warning and my bonus would be canceled. So wherever I go, I stick to smoking areas. 
Yes, vaping is much better than smoking but lets be honest, the clouds are much bigger and they linger longer if there is no breeze. For this reason, I get up if I am sitting around a table of friends that don't vape and stand a few feet away. I also blow my clouds away from them. 
I am trying my best to be as a considerate vaper as possible because even though it may be legal (for now), if you are irritating someone else by vaping somewhere "that is technically speaking a grey area", you are contributing to the already negative image of vaping, which I would really like to turn around. 
In my experience, vapers in general are awesome, generous, kind hearted people that have made a huge change in their life for their health but unfortunately not everyone knows this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Soutie (13/11/16)

Taytay said:


> Snip



This 

Even though I vape (alot) there needs to be respect. If I'm in a restaurant enjoying a meal, I really don't want to smell your strawberries and cream. It gives vapers a really bad name when there are other inconsiderate vapers. 

Don't blow huge clouds In a shopping mall. even though you aren't technically doing anything illegal or harming anyone you are harming the vaping community. 

When I vape at the office I go outside, when I'm in a restaurant I wait till I'm done and go elsewhere. When I'm at a braai with a bunch of people I stand away from the crowd. 

The great thing that separates it from smokers is that when I smoked I needed to have a smoke once an hour or I would get jittery, now I can go hours between vaping if I need to and I don't get that anymore. I can literally wait till I'm outside or in a vape friendly place before taking a puff without wanting to kill anyone. 

The smells can be intrusive. That's one of the things vapecon showed me. I needed to go outside to get fresh air fairly often cause all the conflicting smells were total olfactory overload. I ended up with vapers tongue for a few days after too. I would hate for every resturant and shopping mall to turn into that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (13/11/16)

There's a quote I've picked up that I can't attribute properly at the moment that says "my right to swing my fist extends to the point where the other guys nose begins"

Vape clouds, cigarette smoke and even personal hygiene can all fall in the same category.

The flip side is there must be space for me to metaphorically swing my fist without someone intentionally putting their nose in it's path.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance (13/11/16)

craigb said:


> There's a quote I've picked up that I can't attribute properly at the moment that says "my right to swing my fist extends to the point where the other guys nose begins"
> 
> Vape clouds, cigarette smoke and even personal hygiene can all fall in the same category.
> 
> The flip side is there must be space for me to metaphorically swing my fist without someone intentionally putting their nose in it's path.



Based on previous posts and essentially concluded in the above, maybe we should develop a code of conduct which reflects consideration and respect in terms of the rights of vapers and the rights of non vapers. Kind of a documented "swing radius" we voluntarily subscribe to. This will, especially if documented and demonstrated in practice, go a long way towards changing perspectives and attitudes.

Silly idea or not?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (14/11/16)

Raindance said:


> Based on previous posts and essentially concluded in the above, maybe we should develop a code of conduct which reflects consideration and respect in terms of the rights of vapers and the rights of non vapers. Kind of a documented "swing radius" we voluntarily subscribe to. This will, especially if documented and demonstrated in practice, go a long way towards changing perspectives and attitudes.
> 
> Silly idea or not?



I like your thinking @Raindance 

My motto with vaping has always been to be considerate to non vapers/non smokers
I.e. Not to puff large clouds in their presence unless they are ok with it.
(To be more discreet and exhale away from people or just use a more stealthy lower cloud setup in public.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Boktiet (14/11/16)

I must admit that since I have switched from smoking I have followed the same discretion in public as when I was smoking. I vape away from the crowds and I don't vape in non-smoking areas...for the most part. At home and around friends however I am a bit more relaxed and most of my friends and family know the advantages of vaping compared to smoking. You still get the odd hater but I am used to it...haters gonna hate, potatoes gonna potate and otters are forever going to ott...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (16/11/16)

What irritates me the most is the negative comments even though you are being considerate! I had a college tell me, in the smoking section, "Ag no man Waine, be a man, smoke a real cigarette!" What a d**$?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Taytay (17/11/16)

@Waine, I am a woman so haven't had that before, but I have had a colleague telling me "you know that thing doesn't look very feminine (an AIO)" so I told her that it's more feminine than the smell she has on her breath after a sigaret.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## papabear (17/11/16)

Taytay said:


> @Waine, I am a woman so haven't had that before, but I have had a colleague telling me "you know that thing doesn't look very feminine (an AIO)" so I told her that it's more feminine than the smell she has on her breath after a sigaret.



There is nothing more unattractive than a lady smelling like an ash tray.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Khan83 (17/11/16)

I must be the lucky one then. Whenever I'm puffing outside work the people(_even non smokers_) literally stick their nose into the clouds & go "oohh that smells nice"  

This old balie at a mall once asked me in a very smug way if I'd found a way to kill myself faster. Initial reaction was to whack him on the head with it but after giving him a run down on vaping & how my health had improved he seemed genuinely interested in getting one for his son. Even asked me to write down some web addresses for a few vendors

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/11/16)

Khan83 said:


> I must be the lucky one then. Whenever I'm puffing outside work the people(_even non smokers_) literally stick their nose into the clouds & go "oohh that smells nice"
> 
> This old balie at a mall once asked me in a very smug way if I'd found a way to kill myself faster. Initial reaction was to whack him on the head with it but after giving him a run down on vaping & how my health had improved he seemed genuinely interested in getting one for his son. Even asked me to write down some web addresses for a few vendors


Staff at the office have figured out a way to track me down when I'm hiding trying to have a quiet vape... I often get disturbed with "I knew you were around here somewhere, I smelt that lekker fruit cloud (XXX)!"

Also any spiteful comments seem to lead to a great conversation. The way I see it, most people only bring it up out of curiousity, and because of the history of smoking, the most common way to strike up conversation about it has to be about the evils of inhaling clouds... 9 times out of 10 they are smokers that want to find out more but don't know how to simply ask.

My mother is that 1 in 10 though. She WILL cough if she sees you blowing a cloud 100 meters away from her, and give you a scornful look and mutter something about what a nob you are. Some people just know they are right, regardless of what they actually know!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (17/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Staff at the office have figured out a way to track me down when I'm hiding trying to have a quiet vape... I often get disturbed with "I knew you were around here somewhere, I smelt that lekker fruit cloud (XXX)!"
> 
> Also any spiteful comments seem to lead to a great conversation. The way I see it, most people only bring it up out of curiousity, and because of the history of smoking, the most common way to strike up conversation about it has to be about the evils of inhaling clouds... 9 times out of 10 they are smokers that want to find out more but don't know how to simply ask.
> 
> My mother is that 1 in 10 though. She WILL cough if she sees you blowing a cloud 100 meters away from her, and give you a scornful look and mutter something about what a nob you are. Some people just know they are right, regardless of what they actually know!



Haha , my moms the same . 

I wholeheartedly agree with your comment regarding how it leads to great conversation. I'm very shy in general & don't strike up conversations easily. At my new job I don't think I would have gotten to know half the people I do had they not come up to me and chatted about my "cloud machine"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/11/16)

I notice people dont really mind if you vape infront of them. Aslong as you not blowing the clouds in their faces. I always just blow straight up and have never gotten any complaints. I do think that no one should be vaping in malls and restaurants(unless outside). Even if you can do it. Common courtesy to not.... Except for smokers... Cause they think its worse than smoking. So for them its 100W airflow wide open and blow a big cloud in their face!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AhVape (17/11/16)

My 2c 
I get all sorts of comments from, not really haters but more uninformed (and try to explain). When I'm outside in front of the building and i exhale a cloud as someone is coming round the corner i get the looks. It got me thinking, when i was getting off the twisp and getting onto the iJust i had to go into a few vape stores, every time i walked into one, it would be vaped up completely and i would start to get anxious. Being an ex smoker can you imagine walking into a room full of smokers inhaling all that smoke . When i went in the first few times it was completely fine, but i still needed to "get out quick before i die" now of course i don't get anxious at all, but mostly coz i know im not going to die 
But all those people that give angry looks to my other vaper's may all have had the experience i had around smokers previously. You automatically think "SMOKE" and brace yourself for the horribleness only to be greeted by nice aromas and that confuses them even more. 
Some people just want to be difficult, but most don't really know what to think

Reactions: Like 1


----------

